
This Is Why There Are So Many Ties in Swimming - grej
http://regressing.deadspin.com/this-is-why-there-are-so-many-ties-in-swimming-1785234795
======
emilong
TL;DR the tolerance in length of pool lanes doesn't allow for thousandth of a
second timing resolution. That is, one swimmer's lane might be shorter within
the margin of error that allows them to finish faster by a few thousandths of
a second.

